# Tom Blackman Show Prep for UKBFF Gravesend 24th August 2008



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to be running a show prep journal from now up until the Kent Classic or Gravesend show on 24th August.

The idea of these threads is to allow people to see how someone preps for a show, what is involved in bodybuilding contest preparation and what sort of diet and training schedule is involved in presenting a show ready physique.

This is a chance for new trainers or people thinking about doing a show to get some prior knowledge of what occurs.

Bit of background for those that dont know. I have competed for nearly 6 years now (with 1 year off) and last year I won the overall at the Portsmouth show but had a poor showing at the British due to some of my timings being off with carbs and water.

After this happened I decided to enlist the help of Harold Marillier who is a very respected contest prep guy and Pro Bodybuilder as previously I had done all my prep myself and this can be a massive mental strain.

I have had shoulder surgery in February so what I bring this year will be probably 90% of my full potential but I was adamant that I wanted to compete so I will be doing the Gravesend qualifier in just over 11 weeks and then the British Champs on Oct 19th so just over 20 weeks of dieting total.

I started my diet last Friday and I will post up the macros etc later on. I will also be posting up some clips of my training and posing if I can get the hang of techie stuff.

I wont be continuing the journal past the Gravesend as after this time I will then be setting my sights on competing against James L, Shaun Tavernier, Barny Du PLessis and all the other excellent physiques so I really wont have time to keep an up to date log.

I will begin updating from tomorrow.

I saw Harold on Saturday to discuss the show, diet etc and he had a look and said I was already looking 8 weeks out which is good to know as I have 12 weeks to go.

That doesnt mean that Im going to take it easy by any means just means I will be ready sooner.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck Tom, You'll be spot on, I know you will this year and I'll support you all the way mate.

H is a great guy and knows his stuff.

James


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I went training abs last night which was a pitiful affair

Managed 5 sets of crunches and then my abs spazzed up so I ended up rolling around on the floor like an upturned turtle.

Seeing as I havent trained them for 6 months I should have really expected this but cos Im HARDCORE I thought I could take it lol, hopefully a better performance next time.

So after I could walk again I simply did 40 minutes cardio and a bit of posing practice.

Diet yesterday went like this

6.30 - 5g Extreme Glutamine, 2g HMB, fat burner, Coffee

7.00 - 40 minutes cardio

8.30 - 100g Oats, 10g Lecithin, 15g Peanut Butter, 50g Extreme Protein

12.00 - 225g Turkey Steak, 60g Brown Rice, 10ml Udos

2pm - 50g Extreme Protein

4.00 - Same as 12

6.00 - Same as 6.30am

6.30 - Spaz Abs

6.40 - 40 minutes cardio

7.30 - 60g Vitargo 50g Extreme Whey

10.00 - Same as 8.30 but no Protein

I was on a med carb day yesterday hence the late carb meal. Normally I would have eggs at this time.

I weighed myself yesterday and was 15 stone dead on which is 95kg. So I have 11lbs to drop to make the weight which is about 1.5lb a week to be ready a few weeks out.

No phots last night due to

a) Me being a spaz and forgetting my camera

B) No one being around to take the photos anyway.

I will get some done tonight at Prolab so will post them up tonight.

I will also be doing some training clips so hopefully I can get round my utter incompetance with PCs and load them up.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If anyone is interested in the AAS schedule used during prep then I am happy to post this up although I wont be specifying doses.

This is for a number of reasons

1. I dont want new guys to think that this should be their schedule

2. I dont want to be on the end of a law suit from a mum who's son has followed my prep as 'advice'


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

some good points there tom.. i think most (me included) would be interested in what is used and at what stages of the diet, and the reasoning behind your choices, rather than "on this day i took this and that" i think an outline of your course as a whole would be excellent and would probably show the young lads on here its not just a case of take as much as you can cos everyone else seems to be!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes exactly my point Lee.

Well its 12 weeks to the Gravesend so for the next 6 weeks including this one I will be running

Extraboline (Greek Deca)

Test Heptylate

6 weeks out I drop off the Extraboline because of the water retention and long clearance times and change over to NPP (fast acting Nandrolone)

I also add in Tren Hex which Ive found to be very good in promoting additional hardness and so the appearance of a more ripped physique.

3 weeks out from the show I would drop out the NPP and add in Winstrol tablets as this gives a drier, crisper look as an anabolic than NPP.

I also drop off the Heptylate and switch to Test Prop.

I will also be adding in a Methyl Trien,Masteron,Prop mix from ROHM which I have had excellent results in the past with.

So a switch from higher dosed long acting substances down to Faster ones that give less water retention.

I generally drop off all injections about 5 days out to prevent any cosmetic effects such as lumps.

After the Gravesend I will have about 9 weeks to the Finals so I will add in NPP again for about 2 weeks before switching back to the previous compounds.

Thats a rough plan and sometimes it changes with how I am looking.

Stimulant wise I utilise T3 at 25mcgup till about 6 weeks and then increase it slowly as it comes closer to the show.

CLen I run 2 weeks on/off

I switch between effy and normal fat burners over the course of the diet.

I will run GH at 8iu a day normally 4iu pre cardio and pre WO in the evening. I have found no benefit from doing at night before bed.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I'm looking forward to reading this one...

What's the reason for the long gap between the 0830 meal and the next one?

What do you do for cardio?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

what about AIs Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pikey

I just got tied up that day at work, normally its 11-11.30.

Lee - Oh yeah forgot about them lol. I use Letrozole every 2-3 days up until the last few weeks and then switch to Adex as I find that Adex gets rid of water better


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

whats the reason for letrozole beforehand as opposed to arim? price?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LeeB said:


> whats the reason for letrozole beforehand as opposed to arim? price?


pretty much but also have some old gyno (little bit) still hanging about.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not a good day for me today

Just got over a pulled lumbar and the spaz abs from yesterday.

Ate all my diet food exept forgot to pack my fish oils so 10g of fat down.

Then massive pile up on the M5 so took me 90 fcuking minutes to do a 5 minutes journey home then 40 minutes to ghet to the gym after changing.

Did my back workout and actually was OK but cos I hadnt eaten for like 4 hours I was fcuked so as I started to see my dead relatives I thought it was time to go home without cardio.

Not happy. But i have dropped 1/2 a kilo and am at 94.5kg now.

hopefully video of me below

VIDEO 

Sorry its on the side didnt realise


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i got a crook neck after watching that. looking sharp buddy


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

big dude, all the way big dude.

dodgy accent though......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You're saying that and you're from Yorkshire.

'eh up grab yer packup and lets go t'gym'

:becky:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

tom, you're almost native. maybe you should adopt a yorkshire accent full time.

seriously though, ya lookin very large and surprising tight this far out. gunna be an interesting thread to follow this one.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i agree looking very good tom mate!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BW - My GF is from York so I am fluent in the lingo lol

I had a weekend with Pscarb in PLymouth so Im a little tender today, this was planned and the reason I started my diet to be so far ahead for the weekend cos I'll be a week behind tomorrow lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On saturday I trained arms over at FF in Longwell green and discovered that they have now built a Nandos there oh happy days. I train at Longwell Green a few times a month normally on a Saturday so that fits in nicely with cheats.

Then I trundled down to Plymouth with my GF and had a night out with Pscarb which was probably the best night I've had in a long time. Because I knew I would be going to PLymouth for the weekend I puposefully started my diet a bit early so that the 2 days wouldnt set me back in my progress. Actually funnily enough after 10 ****tails I looked quite dry the next day









Sunday I had a Sunday Lunch before we came back to Bristol, I was going to train on Sunday night but unfortunately my calfs were cramped right up from my Friday Hams and Calf session so I decided to rest - With a curry, watched 'The Brave One' with Jodie Foster on DVD which was good and had a bath and massage to relax before this week.

Last week was a bit haphazard for me just because it ws the first week back on diet.

Although I didnt cheat or anything like that I had to get back into the rhythm again and got caught out with my eggs being off on Friday so had to have Coley instead which wasnt a problem.

This week Im much more organised and have all my supplements and food in stock now so will be easy to stick to the diet as I planned it.

I lost 1kg last week so thats good progress.

My diet will follow this plan.

Monday - Low day

Tuesday - Low day

Wednesday - Med day

Thursday - Low Day

Friday - Low day

Saturday - High/Cheat

Sunday - Low day

Low days will be about 250g of carbs Med 400g and High 600+

Fats will be adjusted on Med and High days to compensate for the higher carbs.

What I will do this week is Post up a snapshot of my diet diary on Low and Med days so that you can see the macros. This will remain fairly constant throughout until I see a slowdown then I will adjust and post up the changed diet.

Training wise I am still following my off season training spilt of spacing my workouts over a week and a day. I found this so productive in the off season I dont see any reason to change it at the moment.

Cardio wise I do 40 minutes on the X trainer or Treadmill each morning and 40 minutes on the stepper in the evening which burns about 850-950 calories a day.


----------



## MX5 (May 6, 2008)

TinyTom said:


> On saturday I trained arms over at FF in Longwell green and discovered that they have now built a Nandos there oh happy days. I train at Longwell Green a few times a month normally on a Saturday so that fits in nicely with cheats.
> 
> Then I trundled down to Plymouth with my GF and had a night out with Pscarb which was probably the best night I've had in a long time. Because I knew I would be going to PLymouth for the weekend I puposefully started my diet a bit early so that the 2 days wouldnt set me back in my progress. Actually funnily enough after 10 ****tails I looked quite dry the next day
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how your macros break down Tom as im Offseason at the moment kind of but doing cardio almost daily for 30mins. Im not big into carbs and i had what for me was alot of carbs the other day and it only worked out at 350g of carbs and that also included my PWO drink with 60g carbs from WMS. I felt i literrally had to force feed myself that amount and felt bit bloated all day, however after a nights kip id tightened gain which was a releif. But what does one do when trying to gain muscle between shows. What a sport eh.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> It'll be interesting to see how your macros break down Tom as im Offseason at the moment kind of but doing cardio almost daily for 30mins. Im not big into carbs and i had what for me was alot of carbs the other day and it only worked out at 350g of carbs and that also included my PWO drink with 60g carbs from WMS. I felt i literrally had to force feed myself that amount and felt bit bloated all day, however after a nights kip id tightened gain which was a releif. But what does one do when trying to gain muscle between shows. What a sport eh.....


Try switching your carb sources around. I cant get on with brown rice in off season as its too slow digesting so I always go with Basmati White..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Update on things

Monday and Tuesday I followed the same diet as follows

6.00 - Coffee, 5g Extreme Glutamine, 30mg Effy, 2g HMB, GH

6.45 - 40 minutes cardio

8.20 - 80g Oats, 30g Meridian Peanut BUtter, 10g Lecithin, 2 scoops Extreme Protein.

11.30 - 225g Chicken, 60g Brown Basmati Rice, 10ml Udos

1.30 - 2 scoops Extreme Protein

3.00 - Same as 11.30

4.45 - Coffee, 5g Glutamine, 3 Extreme Kre Alkalyn caps, 25mcg T3, GH, effy

5.30 - Train

6.45 - 5g Glutamine, 3 Kre Alkalyn

7.00 - 40 minutes Cardio

7.45 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey, 60g Vitargo

9.30 - 3 Egg Yolks, 6 Egg whites, 30g Cashews

Macros are P/C/F 360/220/90 into a % ratio of 46/27/27 (rounded)

Monday I was very tired after training possibly due to the severe leg raping with Zak I normally have a hot bath after a leg session to help relax. However my legs are still aching today.

Yesterday I trained shoulders I did

Lat Raises

Smith SHoulder Press

Heavy Lat Raises

Bent over Raises

Front Raises

Standing Military Press

Upright Rows

BB Shrugs

I like to put a little bit of traps in with Shoulders although my main trap work is done on back day.

My weight unsuprisingly went up a little following the weekend to 95.6kg but last night it was back down to just under 15 stone at 94.8kg.

Condition wise I've seen no massive improvement this week but then after the weekend thats no suprise. I have noticed that my shape is getting better though particularly with the sweep from arms up to shoulder so possibly some subQ fat is going from that area.

Im on a medium day today so as far as the macros go I will be reducing fat and increasing carbs. I also have to train abs tonight so hopefully not a repeat of the spaz episode from last week.

I'll try and get some photos/video done on Thursday night.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a medium day yesterday. Because i am carb cycling the body starts to slow down on low days and not burn fat. This is to do with interactions of hormones in the body such as Leptin (fat burning hormone) and Lipoprotein Lipase (Fat storage Hormone) when carbs are low Leptin goes down and Lipoprotein Lipase goes up which is why on crash diets you gain loads of fat following a starvation phase.

Therefore the idea of carb cycling is to force some fat off on the low days but then before the body starts to enter the starvation phase you add in more carbs to level things off and kick up the metabolism (thyroid output) which means that the next day you are back into high metabolism and Low Lipoportein lipase levels so that the fat burning can continue.

Therefore after 2 days on Low carbs and intense training and cardio I have a small rest on Wednesdays and although I do morning cardio I dont train in the evening.

My diet went like this

6.00 - 5g Extreme Glutamine, GH, Effy, 2g HMB

6.30 - 40 minutes cardio

8.00 - 100g Oats, 10g Lecithin (notice I have dropped the peanut butter today to lower fats) 2 scoops extreme protein, 500ml OJ

11.00 - 230g Chicken, 100g Rice.

1.30 - 2 scoops extreme Protein

3.00 - Same as 11

6.00 - Same as 8am but swapped Protein for a protein pudding

9.30 - 300g Coley, 360g Sweet potato, Broccolli

Macros P/C/F 350/460/60

I didnt train last night due to a few reasons

1. Legs still fcuked from Monday so cant raise legs for abs

2. Have a few business issues to sort out and this was the only day I could do it.

In the coming weeks I will train on Wednesday nights but Im progressing well without the need for the extra cardio session just yet.

I will be taking the camera down to the gym tonight for some progress shots/vids. Going to try and get some training shots as well as there's a few exercises for chest that are a bit unusual.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m surprised you dont eat more food before your workout.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> i`m surprised you dont eat more food before your workout.


When designing the diet I did originally put in a pre workout shake but Im finding at the moment that the 3pm meal keeps me full till the workout so no need at the moment to add more in.

I think as I get lower BF and reduce the carbs a bit more I will add in a protein drink or pudding pre workout as I have done this in the past.

At the moment though the low days are tolerable and Im losing fat so no need to change just yet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

only asking cos i was reading that james llewelyn thread at ukm and he does his cardio first thing,but adds a protein shake along with his supps.

the vids the first pics of really seen of you.

thought you looked big with out looking overtly chunky and squat which i kinda expected with your height.still aesthetically pleasing..coool!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i must have mised the vidio just watched it, you do have a very astheticaly pleasing phisique tom . should be a interesting line up at the british.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> only asking cos i was reading that james llewelyn thread at ukm and he does his cardio first thing,but adds a protein shake along with his supps.
> 
> the vids the first pics of really seen of you.
> 
> thought you looked big with out looking overtly chunky and squat which i kinda expected with your height.still aesthetically pleasing..coool!


Yeah Its a combination I think of Beta Al, Whey and some other stuff.

I did used to have a small protein drink pre cardio a few years ago but just got out of the habit, now I find that 5g of Glutamine and some BCAA (which I have to buy ) works fine.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Fat Boy - Im more balanced this year than in past years due to more development in my upper body, Im quite pleased with my progress.

My diet yesterday and Friday was exactly the same as on Monday and Tuesday as I was on low days.

I trained chest on Thursday and there is a clip of one of my exercises below

Swiss Ball Flyes

I like to pre exhaust my chest before working on the compound stuff as my triceps tend to take over if Im not careful.

The workout went like this

Swiss Ball flyes

BB incline press

Cable crossovers High Low superset

DB press at slight incline

Pec Dec

My chest was battered afterwards. I incorporate drop sets and high reps (20) as I feel necessary. Pretty much all my sets are 20 reps but I dont use light weight after the 2nd set. For a last set I normally only go to 10 reps.

I also did my 40 minutes cardio after on stepper.

Today I did Back and went like this

Wide grip lat pulldowns

BB row

High Iso pull down

Wide grip cable row

Cable Lat pullover

Smith Machine Deads

DB shrugs

Machine Shrugs

Close grip lat pulldown (ties it all in nicely at the end)

As far as condition goes Im pulling in a lot tighter especially in the waist. I noticed that before my training session today I could see all the delt muscles though my skin so I was quite pleased with that.

Heres a progress video that I shot on Thursday, Not really much change in condition but you can see that my waist has come right in now.

Progess Video 11 June

Im off to my hypnosis course tomorrow and Sunday and we are doing Sports Hypnosis this weekend so Im looking forward to that.

PLUS cheat day tomorrow :hungry:opcorn:op2::faint:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey guys sorry for the lack of updates been ultra busy these last few days.

My diet has not changed at all on low days so I wont repeat all that again.

ON the weekend I went to my hypnosis course and we did a lot of work on Sports specific Hypnosis and anchoring.

I learnt some excellent techniques for focussed training that I've used to good effect already. I've also done a fair amount of practice with my friends to good effect so Im looking forward to qualifying a week before the Gravesend lol.

My cheat day wasnt that special I had my normal food but just added more carbs to it. I had a low fat spaghetti bolognaise before work and I did indulge in some chips but as far as mammoth eating goes I felt quite ashamed of my performance lol.

One major difference in this diet is that I dont have the need or desire to cheat at all and so this means that I am able to be stricter on cheat days and I dont really mind. This year I am more focussed than I've ever been thanks in part to my Hypnosis/NLP/CBT course but also the memory of last year, completely fcuking up has a habit of doing that to you I guess.

The last 2 days I've been off work and attending to a few business matters so havent been online much.

Monday I trained hamstrings and calfs

Lying Leg Curls - I have started to do this exercise a different way, instead of just ploughing up the weight I start off on 10kg and work up slowly with 20 reps of hard squeezing, the pump and deep pain I get from it is amazing, I'll try and get a video of the technique next week so you can see it. I then do 3 sets of heavy conventional lifting.

Romanian Deadlifts - Normal method here just strict form and 10-15 reps I think I wnet up to 3 plates a side (140kg) for 12 reps in the end.

Single leg curls - I do these on the quad extension as my gym doesnt have a specific machine for this. Again nothing special with technique just full reps and lots of them

Seated calf raises - I work up to 4.5 plates (90kg) and then do a few drop sets. normally hit 30 reps per set.

Standing calf - I normally focus on the peak contraction on this exercise but still hit 15 reps on the full stack (120kg)

Toe press - I do this on the leg press no silly wieghts as its more about the strecth on the gastrocnemius. I followed each set with 6-10 reps on the seated calf

You may have noticed that I like high volume training at the moment.









Today I trained delts

Lateral raises - only up to 12.5kg to warm up

Smith Machine Press - 4 sets inclduing a drop at the end

Heavy lateral raises - I use a slightly different technique that Nytol showed me that takes off the main stress of the exercise on the delt tendons, he may have uploaded the vid before but if not I will get one next time.

Front raises - normal technique here, got up to 20kg dbs so my shoudler is definately healed.

Military press standing - ONly light weight used here. 10kg each side on an olympic bar. The emphasis is more on a ROM, continuous tension and repetitions than trying to break my back with silly weight.

Upright row - again only with the same weight as before and same principles employed. I supersetted it with some bent over raises with dbs.

Both days I have done 40 minutes on the stepper following the workout. I bought the Heroes box set on the weekend so Im enjoying some more different entertainment which is always welcome.

I've got Quads on Thursday so I'll get some videos of that if you want a laugh at my silly pain expressions

Now that the embedding video thing is working it should be a lot easier to view the videos here.

One slight change Ive made to my AAS schedlue is that Ive cut out the long acting test and purely am using Prop and NPP now. Still using GH pre cardio and WO and T3 at 25mcg before bed. Also using some Letro EOD

Thats it as far as AAS etc goes Im having 2 weeks off clen at the moment and not seen a detrimental effect at all.

Ill be adding in some tren hex in a few weeks.

I was 93.5kg today which is a 2kg drop from last week.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 well you might not update for a while but when you do its a long one lol .

what dosages do you recomend when using clen tom ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I only really go up to 120mcg a day mate (6 tabs)

I have only used 60mcg up till now


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I may well try some clen this year. Last time I used it was in 2004. Just makes me feel really jittery which I dont like as I'm always calm and relaxed...Grrrrrrr.

I think the max I went up to was 6 a day too, IMO no need to go any higher than that.

In fact it has been proved that a combo of clen and t3 is THE fat burning stack. Anything that allows me to eat chips I'll use!!

On a serious note, I too have changed my training and am doing more volume. As much as lifting heavy is good, there is nothing like volume training when dieting to utilise as many cals as poss. Plus at the moment when cals are high I seem to grow much better, have fewer if any niggles and feel less overtrained, so all in all a good option Tom.

J


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its been shown that the "jitteryness" with clen is something the body gets used to.... most people take clen 2 weeks on/2 weeks off as its said that your bodys receptors downregulate (or get blocked up by - as us simpletons like to say) from the clen so after 2 weeks its not effective... whereas as far as im aware your body simply gets used to the side effects so you think its not working - but the fat burning part still happens...

its quite easy to prove in my opinion too... take 3 tabs a day for 2 weeks... by this time the shakes and jitteryness should be much much less.... then take 4 or 5 tabs... the shakes should return - so how can the receptors be totally downregulated??? ive also read charles glass giving much the same advice to but cant remember where!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

I have read the same Lee and that a more effective cycle would be 6 weeks on 2 off.

Never used it though so couldn't pass comment personally


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi guys

sorry not updated for a while as my PC died last week. I bought a laptop with Vista and only just worked out how to use it properly

I had a higher carb day yesterday and it really made a difference.

On Tuesday my training was poo as I was so depleted I could hardly concentrate so wednesday was quite welcome.

I had my normal daily food but added in some more carbs and fruit sugars for fast absorption

day went like this

6am - Glutamine, effy, LeanR, Green Tea

6.45 - 40 minutes cardio

8.00 - 100g oats, 10g Lecithin, 15g Peanut butter, 500ml Tropicana OJ, 50g Protein

11.00 - 270g Chicken, 100g Brown Basmati Rice

1.00 - 50g Protein

3.00 - Same as 11am

5.30 - Same as 8am

8.00 - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 2 plain bagels, 5g Organic Jam, 500ml OJ

I havent put the macros into my diet spreadsheet yet but I estimate that at 400g carbs.

When I got up this morning I was really full and dry and this got better through the day and I looked AWESOME when training, very full and tight, plus I had some real energy and even managed 5 reps with the 60kg DBs on chest press

I uploaded some vidoes tonight from training so have alook and see what you think.

Negative Chest Press

Incline Chest Flye

I weighed 92.8kg today


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

looking big dude


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry not updated for a few days as I had some trouble accessing the site from my new laptop. This is now fixed.

Diet has been the same these last 2 days, I trained Back yesterday and Shoudlers today.

I was holding a lot of water from the weekend but as predicted the water fell off overnight and I looked very dry and more conditioned while training.

I will take some more videos on Thursday as I am training hamstrings and calfs, will be nice to see 30 rep sets on calf raise in motion.

Tomorrow I will be having a medium carb day so will be increasing to 400g. I wont train tomorrow evening as I will be having a rest to allow the carbs to be taken up by the body and help me recover. Im also taking a delivery of a kg weight of coke/effy/clen mix for my date with James on Friday so when he remarks how much of a training animal I am I can just say 'yeah this is just normal when your HARDCORE like me'

I've reintroduced Clen last week and this week for 2 weeks as per my cycle.

Gear wise Im using

400mg Prop

400mg NPP

4iu GH in divided doses.

I will be increasing next week by adding in Tren Hex for an additional androgen kick.

Oh when I say 'I am using' I really mean my mate who looks like me. Hypothetically speaking.









I also have a small crisis to deal with tomorrow as I will run out of Heroes episodes for cardioso I may have to go shopping.

I have been working on a new business venture these last few months which looks like its going to get under way in the next few weeks so Im quite excited about that. I'm also close to finishing my hypnosis course and so have to complete the final bits of coursework in the next 6 weeks to qualify.

I dont know why I take on extra stuff when I diet but at least it keeps my mind off the diet :becky:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a medium carb day wednesday same as last week and was fuller and drier today when training. The wieght is startting to shift well now and I am pleased with how things are going. I did 1 video yesterday in the gym but cant load up till tonight however I will be taking some vids of me and The Beast Llewellin tonight so I will load them all up later when Ive got more time.

Im off to London on Saturday to see Harold so Im preparing myself for a firm critique of my progress and assessment of the diet so far. Thankfully I am not training with Harold as the last thing Ive got this week is quads and I do fancy walking next week so thats a blessing.

I am 92.2kg so progressing well I think, I'll get some detailed vids and stuff done tomorrow so that you can give me your assessment. One thing I am especially pleased with is that my back is coming in faster than before which was always my problem.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

right time for an update

On the weekend I trained with James L and once again the gloves were off for a workout of gargantuan proportions.

Well as big as you can get with two dwarves anyway.

We did the swiss ball flyes on cables like in my video and also the negative bench press machine exercise. I felt completely violated in the chest region the next day and Im sure James did too.

I must also say that he is looking FCUKING HUGE at the moment.

On saturday I travelled down to Crawley and Forest GYm to see Harold. The feedback was good and we amended the diet to drop down to 150g of carbs on low days and upped the fats to 80g. Protein stayed at 360g.

This week I have upped my cardio intensity. This is something I do gradually over the diet to improve my fitness level but also to add more work to the cardio as the body can become used to it after a while and become better at doing it while burning less calories as it finds the course of least resistance.

wieght has stayed the same all week although I was 91.4kg today which is the lowest Ive been.

I'm at my hypnosis course tomorrow so I've made up some flapjacks for the day these are basic high carb affairs.

300g Oats

Raspberries

Strawberries

30g Peanut Butter

20g Lecithin

Mixed Spice

Splenda.

Easy to make just add some water mix up and plonk in the oven for 45 minutes.

I have had great results in the past using these flapjacks to carb up with so Im returning to old roots. I dont really go in for Vitargo and Whey on refeed days as I like to EAT.

I also have my normal chicken and rice but 200g of rice over 2 meals.

My cheat meal will be a spag bol which I will have before work.

From next week I will be updating more often, I havent really felt the need for updating as often in the past few weeks because things have just plodded along but now in the final 6 weeks it will get interesting and more changes will be seen from day to day.

I also have a small announcement of my own on a business level.

Over the last few months I have been building a business plan for opening my own gym in Bristol. This wont be a small hardcore gym but more of a larger affair equipped with studio and the like.

Up until now its been a bit of a dream of mine to open my own gym and in the last few weeks I've combined forces with a good friend of mine in the industry to put the cash together for the business.

This has now been finalised in the last few days so I can now start realising my dream.

More on that when I have more news myself, hopefully you can appreciate why I have not been around much to update and answer PMs etc. I now have the joyous task of the planning change of use So that will be fun especially when dieting.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This week I have begun a very low carb cycling routine. After assessing my condition and how fast I am coming in I spoke with harold and we decided that it was time to go lower on training days to get the last bits off.

Im quite pleased with my back condition and that its coming in a lot better this year but I want to be much better than I've ever been which will require some harder dieting in the last few weeks.

I could have gone along the route of keeping things the same as the British is another 12 weeks away so keeping things as they were would mean that I would be right on the money for then, however I want to present a 95% physique at the Gravesend not an 85% which would be the case if I just kept things the same.

So this week my low days look like this

6am - LeanR, effy, GH, Glutamine, Coffee

6.30 - Cardio

8.00 - 80g Oats, 30g Peanut butter, 10g Lecithin, 48g Extreme Protein

11.00 - 300g Chicken, brocolli, Olive Oil, EPA

1.00 - 48g Extreme Protein, 20g Almonds

3.00 - Same as 11

4.45 - Same as 6am but also Kre alkalyn

5.30 - Train

6.30 - Cardio, Glutamine, Kre Alkalyn

7.30 - 48g Whey, 5g EPA

9.30 - 9 egg whites, 1 yolk, 20g Almonds

11.00 - Protein pudding

Works out at 68g carbs but I've increased my fats up to 90g and protein to 370

MOnday and Tuesday were very tiring indeed but already I can see a difference in terms of conditioning. I respond very well to low carbs and high fats and this is better for me mentally than having a few handfuls of rice with each chicken meal as I was getting very tired. This method seems to keep me more alert and awake although I am very lethargic and it takes a massive effort to get up off my chair lol.

Gravesend is 4 weeks on Sunday so only 3 weeks of real dieting left before the last week prep. I was 94kg at the start of the week probbaly due to a combination of the cheat meals on the weekend and also the addition of a few bits of anabolics. This is normal and once the last bits start to come off there should be a significant drop in weight.

I am also going to start training on a sunday again. I have resisted the urge to do so in the last 8 weeks because I wanted a rest day and to be able to save up this addition until the last few weeks to give an added push of 1000 or so calories.

I will still not be training on Wednesday evenings as I need to have one day in the week to attend to my hypnosis and business work, I am just about to complete my hypnosis course and the final weekend is actually a week before the Gravesend so that ties in nicely as once that is done and I am qualified I can focus on the British and my Gym which reduces my strain mentally as the hypnosis course requires a lot of mental input because of the theories and practical applications.

Video below of last thursday

Video


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

heard tom won his class (under 90Kg) at the gravesend show today and earned his qualification for this years british finals! 

well done tom mate and all the best for october!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one tom your on your way


----------

